#      MS  EME  144

## ua0lgy

28.07.2006  30. 07.2006  RK0LXA    UA0LW, UA0LGY, UA0LID        430 SSB.        MS    144 ,           144     : ua0lw  mail.ru   28.07.2006  30.07.2006     14.300!
      JT65 Terrestrial Link    http://www.chris.org/cgi-bin/jt65talk

----------


## ua0lgy

RK0LXA QTH Loc: PN63ac,   440 ( 3)     !

----------

